# Eberlestock Skycrane Backpack + extras



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Eberlestock Skycrane backpack

This pack is a main pack and a detachable "Little Brother" daypack, so there are multiple carry options.

Also included is the Eberlestock Spike Camp Duffel, which zips in for additional storage.

Also included is the Eberelestock Tactical weapon carrier; a rifle scabbard/drag bag that integrates into the pack.

Also included is the Eberlestock pack mountable shooting rest

Also included is a generic molle accessory pocket.

Everything is is good shape. I shot a hole in one of the Skycrane side pockets (because I'm an idiot) but it was professionally repaired. Other than this, the pack and other gear looks pretty much new.

Retail on this is

Skycrane pack: $500
Tactical weapon carrier: $130
Spike Camp duffel: $40
Shooting Rest: $30 
Pocket: $20

All of this can be yours, for the low low price of $475. 
(cash only, pick up only in the Salt Lake/Sandy area.)


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Price drop: $400


----------

